# Rosys' thread



## frost (Mar 13, 2012)

i will be putting all my updates and pics on this for ease.
[attachment=4067]
before you panic. when i purchased her she was already missing her toes and the tip of her tail.


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 13, 2012)

Im glad that she got a good home now. Who ever had her before obviously neglected her. She looks chubby and healthy.


----------



## jondancer (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd like to find a red female.... In Michigan too. Nice tegu


----------



## frost (Mar 13, 2012)

thanks, the person selling her said she was in a tank with anywhere from 10 to 13 other tegus in something like a 7g gallon. other than her missing toes and end of her tail she is healthy for the circumstance. haha you'd have to talk to my fiance if you wanted her. she would sell her but shed want 600 for it.


----------



## Riplee (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice tegu~~


----------



## frost (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks


----------



## BillieJeAn (Apr 2, 2012)

she's adorable! ^.^


----------



## frost (Apr 13, 2012)

hey guys need some added advice on shedding,her tail is in rough shape i have been working on getting the damage fixed but i am looking for more imput. i recently got coconut oil that was mentioned earlier and i bath her almost every day it seems to be loosening up but i was wondering if there was any other things i could do to get it off. any ideas?


----------



## glk832 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just went through the same with my red it took me about a week of good soaking and I put vasoline on her tail..... It didn't bother her at all.... I also upped the amount of fruit ive heard they need more fruit ..


----------



## frost (Apr 17, 2012)

not a bad idea. what kinda fruit do u feed?


----------



## glk832 (Apr 18, 2012)

Strawberries blueberry and bananas


----------



## frost (Apr 18, 2012)

you have to be careful of the amount of bananas you feed because of the phosphorus ratio correct? that seems to be a big problem for people who own iguanas i believe because of the want to feed a large quantity of those.


----------

